# tall skull pill



## Crescogenic (Jul 27, 2019)

from loveable lookism chad to digusting short skulled spic subhuman

i rest my case
looksmax is not yet blackpilled on the importance of tall skull

@sin


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 27, 2019)

Big skull is more important than tall skull tbh








Spoiler



I can't stop crying with my 22.25 inches skull circumference, that's average for WOMEN!


----------



## Crescogenic (Jul 27, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Big skull is more important than tall skull tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tall skull = big skull

short skull = you can never be big skulled no matter how wide you get


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 27, 2019)

Depends on absolute facial volume.

Same facial volume, different proportions:






(except for eyes of course).

This shows that wide and short beats tall and narrow any day (in terms of masculinity as well as handsomness)



However if the skull has the same width, but is taller:








then of course the face is gonna look more masculine.

However a long midface still is gonna hurt it- looks much less "mean" in the after one, doesn't it?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 28, 2019)

The shorter one looks better you fucking retard


----------



## freetayk (Jul 28, 2019)

2.5 finger forehead is ideal


----------



## Crescogenic (Jul 28, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> The shorter one looks better you fucking retard


says that short skull is better but is a jojo fan

:cage::cage:






yep! short skull is ideal


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 28, 2019)

Crescogenic said:


> says that short skull is better but is a jojo fan
> 
> :cage::cage:
> 
> ...


The short skull morph looks more harmonious + more sex appeal + higher PSL rating = slaying pussy


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

Compact midface and tall chin this is what doea matter


----------



## reptiles (Jul 28, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Big skull is more important than tall skull tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...






DUDE YOU NEED TO DO A VIDEO ON THIS IT'S A BIT HARD TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE WITHOUT IT FLASHING CAUSE IT LITERALLY IS A FEW MM OF BONE THAT MAKE THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lmao
Short and wide skull is necessary to have high sex appeal.
Also tall skull looks comical from profile.




That meme warrior vs beta is mostly true with a reason




Shorter (but still proportional ) forehead - high dymorphism and sex appeal.


----------



## 000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Lmao
> Short and wide skull is necessary to have high sex appeal.
> Also tall skull looks comical from profile.
> View attachment 618292
> ...


Tall skull is high class. It mogs.


----------



## ethnicchad (Sep 1, 2020)

*YOUR MORPHING SKILLS ARE SHIT, IN CRISICKS CASE A SHORTER MIDFACE WOULD ACTUALLY ASCEND HIM SO HE HIMSELF WOULDN’T NEED TO MORPH HIS PICTURES SO HARD*


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 1, 2020)

short wide skulls are aesthetic af


----------

